

Bad news for JDK 7's lambdas - alrex021
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-dev/2010-April/001290.html

======
jared314
Even if it happens, the libraries won't actually accept/return lambdas until
jdk 8. [http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-
dev/2010-April...](http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-
dev/2010-April/001295.html)

